# Annoying Azureus popup message on startup

## sesamsys

After an improper shutdown af Azureus - at least I beleive it was because of an improper shutdown - Azreus started to display two popup-messages at every startup:

 *Quote:*   

> Torrent open fails for ''
> 
> File  not found

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> Error
> 
> Failed to access torrent file ''. Ensure
> 
> sufficient temporary file space available
> ...

 

~/.Azureus/logs/alerts_1.log says:

```
[9:24:36] Alert:Torrent open fails for '':java.io.FileNotFoundException: File  not found.

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.FileUtil.isTorrentFile(FileUtil.java:74)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.TorrentOpener.openTorrent(TorrentOpener.java:135)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.TorrentOpener.openTorrent(TorrentOpener.java:81)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.Initializer$3.started(Initializer.java:263)

   at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl$1.runSupport(AzureusCoreImpl.java:183)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:64)
```

Very annoying since every time I start Azureus, these bogous messages pop up. Any ideas how to make them disappear, please?

----------

## frostschutz

Which version of Azureus and which version of Java are you using? I had this issue in the past too, but it went away with net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.4  (+gtk -kde) and dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03. I also have deleted my ~/.Azureus directory (or renamed it), and cleaned leftover temporary files in /tmp.

If that doesn't help, try searching the forums or the Azureus bugtracker. There were quite a lot of people who were suffering from this problem months ago already, there should be a properly working solution by now.

----------

## sesamsys

Java is blackdown 1.4.2.03 and Azureus is 2.3.0.4 azureus-bin package.

----------

## sesamsys

I have tried renaming the .Azureus folder to reset settings but the errors came up nevertheless.

----------

## yngwin

Java should be 1.5.

Try deleting any 0-bytes underscore .torrent files in your torrent directory (probably in ~/.Azureus), that should do the trick.

----------

## sesamsys

There is no 1.5 Blackdown Java to my knowledge. Latest is 1.4.2.03. (I can't use Sun Java, because it is not working properly on 64bit. Just crashes Azu to oblivion.)

I didn't find any 0-byte .torrent files either. Neither in .Azuerus nor in my download dir, where Azu is set to save them.

----------

## frostschutz

There should be an easy way to find out wether it's a software/installation issue or a user/configuration issue. Could you temporarily create a new user (with new fresh empty home directory and everything) and try to start Azureus there (and maybe add a torrent, close it, restart it), just to see wether the same problem already exists for a fresh user? If the problem is there right off when you start Azureus, most likely, it's a bug in the software / installation error, otherwise it's related to your user account (either configuration error, temporary file somewhere, ...).

----------

## xiber

I'm now having the same issue after updating to azureus-bin-2.4.0.0.  I'm using sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2.  Never had this issue with 2.3.0.4 and below.  I ditched a couple of zero byte "_torrent" files, but this did not help either.

alert log:

```
[22:47:57] Alert:3:Failed to access torrent file ''. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).

```

----------

## spindle

 *xiber wrote:*   

> I'm now having the same issue after updating to azureus-bin-2.4.0.0.  I'm using sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2.  Never had this issue with 2.3.0.4 and below.  I ditched a couple of zero byte "_torrent" files, but this did not help either.
> 
> alert log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

same here after I upgraded to 2.4.0.0, i'm using blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03

----------

## StringCheesian

Same here. It actually started when I upgraded to 2.3.0.6. I had to rename the ebuild to get that version. It kept happening after I upgraded to 2.4.0.0.

I still get the popup if I log in as a different user.

```
# emerge -pv sun-jre-bin sun-jdk azureus-bin

[ebuild   Rf  ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06-r2  USE="X alsa nsplugin -browserplugin -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   Rf  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2  USE="X alsa nsplugin -browserplugin -doc -examples -jce -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.4.0.0  USE="-kde" 0 kB
```

----------

## cpu

Same here on sun-jdk-1.5.06 and azureus 2.4.0.0  :Sad: 

----------

## trooper_ryan

Same problem here after updating to 2.4.0.0

Cant open any new torrents either, the dialogue box wont appear.

----------

## frostschutz

Did anyone create a new user account with home directory and try to start Azureus with this user like I suggested above, to find out wether this is an incompatibility to existing config files (would be the case if Azureus works for this new user)?

----------

## frostschutz

Okay, just got the same problem. Here's a workaround I came up with. Apply this patch to /usr/bin/azureus

```
--- azureus   2006-03-11 11:37:48.000000000 +0100

+++ azureus-fix   2006-03-11 11:36:34.072126512 +0100

@@ -2,13 +2,13 @@

 

 PROGRAM_DIR=/usr/lib/azureus      # directory where all the files were extracted

 

-AZ_CONFIG="${HOME}/.Azureus/gentoo.config"

-if [ -f ~/.Azureus/gentoo.config ]; then

-   . ~/.Azureus/gentoo.config

+AZ_CONFIG="${HOME}/.azureus/gentoo.config"

+if [ -f ~/.azureus/gentoo.config ]; then

+   . ~/.azureus/gentoo.config

 else

-   if [ ! -e ~/.Azureus ]; then

-      mkdir ~/.Azureus

-      echo "Creating ~/.Azureus..."

+   if [ ! -e ~/.azureus ]; then

+      mkdir ~/.azureus

+      echo "Creating ~/.azureus..."

    fi

 

    # Setup defaults

@@ -44,4 +44,9 @@

 cd ${AZDIR}

 echo $MSG1

 

-java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$1"

+if [ "$1" != "" ]

+then

+    java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$1"

+else

+    java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main

+fi
```

EDIT: There seems to be some inconsistency about wether to use ~/.azureus or ~/.Azureus. The shell script uses the capitalized version, but my Azureus is actually using the lower-cased directory. When I rename my ~/.azureus to ~/.Azureus, it even renames it back to .azureus giving me a nice 'migrating unix user config directory' message.

Workaround: Create a symlink ~/.Azureus that points to ~/.azureus, or vice versa, so either one can be used: 

```
cd /home/user

ln -s .azureus .Azureus
```

----------

## StringCheesian

Thanks, that fixed it here.

----------

## trooper_ryan

Thanks frostschutz!

----------

## jonfr

I did test the fix here, but it didn't work. I am using azureus 2.4.0.2

----------

## frostschutz

Hmmm, works for me in 2.4.0.2 though, although I'm only using the latter part of the patch above, as I have ~/.Azureus -> ~/.azureus symlink already, i.e. dont pass "$1" to Azureus when "$1" is empty. If it doesn't work for you maybe you got a different problem?

----------

## Joffer

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> I did test the fix here, but it didn't work. I am using azureus 2.4.0.2

 Not for me neither

----------

## WuDDjA

 :Razz:  Thx, that fixed it.  :Razz: 

----------

## Jeff Cane

Works here too. Azureus 2.4.0.2, sun-jdk 1.4.2.10-r2.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Unsupported Software to Networking & Security.

----------

## Joffer

Solution: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-454942-highlight-.html

----------

